# Best Naruto fanfic you've ever read



## Whirlpool (Nov 18, 2011)

What's the best naruto fanfic you've ever read?

It's not like i don't care, and i'm just looking for recomendations but just too proud to ask for them or too lazy to look for good fics out there


----------



## Drums (Nov 18, 2011)

Good, this thread is just what I needed right now. Though I have no recs to make, sorry! Too long since Ive last read one and I dont remember the titles.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## yellow as the son (Nov 28, 2011)

These are some of my favorites of all time.  If you look up my fanfiction account, Jake A Lara, I've got even more great ones in my favorites.  I didn't want to post them all, these are the favorites of my favorites.  

Houses of the Holy


San'en


The Empty Cage


People Lie


A Midsummer Night's Dream


When it All Comes Together


Signs


Scorpion's Disciple


God of Illusion, Host of the Devil's Arm


Freedom has a Price


The Sealed Kunai


Walking Corpse


Genius of Konoha 


Altered History


Naruto: Shinobi Wars


----------



## Hadz (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't have just one... but as you're looking for recomendations 

* & its sequel *
*Summary [TaA]:* Time Travel fic. In a war torn future, in the burning ruins of Konohagakure, Naruto fights Orochimaru and loses as the world collapses around him. From that ending comes a new beginning and a new chance to set things right, if only he can figure out how..
*Rating:* T
*Status:* COMPLETE
*Summary [HaN]:* Sequel to Time and Again. Naruto has gone back in time from a war ravaged future and has a chance to set things right, but despite his efforts things seem to be worse rather than better. Akatsuki, Orochimaru, Danzo... some jinchuriki have no luck at all.
*Rating:* T



*Summary:* Disguised as a girl, Naruto will spy on Kage level kunoichi at the Cute Polar Bear Hot Springs Festival. On a related note, Sasuke deals with his growing attraction to a mysterious new kunoichi. Also, the first ever Iruka Love Polygon. That I'm aware of.



*Summary:* Kakashi takes a moment to wrap his mind around equating Inos chest with enemy shinobi while Asuma begins beating his head against the table and groaning about how he didnt sign up for this. Rated for language and the general horror that is puberty
*Rating:* T



*Summary:* Before Tobi can be recruited into the Akatsuki, he must face the monumental task of passing an initiation test administered by each of the other members. Here's hoping he does. Crackfic.
*Rating:* T



*Summary:* Kage Bunshin no Jutsu was perfect in every way and form. It is only the human element of it that is inherently flawed.
*Rating:* T



*Summary:* Team 8 is relaxing after a mission and Shino tells Kiba just how many times he owes Hinata his life.
*Rating:* K+



*Summary:* A guide to all things Akatsuki, including our internal rules and regulations. Written by Akatsuki members, for Akatsuki members, and subject to approval by senior management: Pain and Madara. All edits are final. Dispute at your own risk.
*Rating:* T



*Summary:* Oneshot. When Kakashi meets Iruka for the very first time, he comes away with a very important lesson. Features infant!Iruka, child!Kakashi, and Sakumo.
*Rating:* K+



*Summary:* Oneshot. Kakashi keeps accepting Gais challenges because he likes to pretend that they still make a difference in the tally of their Eternal Rivalry. Because, really, he knows that he's already lost. Gai is too kind to bring up the worst challenge of them all.
*Rating:* K



*Summary:* Oneshot. Quite literally, Kakashi's always got someone keeping an eye out for him.
*Rating:* T



*Summary:* Sakura has put up with her team's lack of hygiene and communication for far too long, and just as she thinks she's bound to be alone in her misery, she finds comfort from a most unexpected source...Kakashi. [Not KakaSaku]
*Rating:* T



*Summary:* The day before Obito died, he babysat his cousin. The day after Obito died, Itachi cried for the last time. Obito had no idea how much he'd changed Itachi, and the Uchiha clan would pay the price for his good intentions. [Oneshot.]
*Rating:* T



*Summary:* Itachi's just died...and woken up thirteen again. The only problem is his thirteen year-old self doesn't like the idea of sharing his mind and body with his clan's killer. How hard would you fight to save your family from yourself? ::AU:: COMPLETE::
*Rating:* T



*Summary:* AU-ish, pre-Naruto/Kakashi Gaiden-ish, and spoilers about Naruto's origins, yay! ...When last they met, he didn't even know that she was a "she." Now fate has brought them back together, and she's gonna rock his world...again. MinaKushi
*Rating:* T



*Summary:* Life is rarely ever what you imagine when you're thirteen. Hinata One-Shot
*Rating:* T



*Summary:* After the attacks by Orochimaru and the Sand, Konohas population is dangerously low. Desperate times call for extreme measures, and Tsunade issues a priority S class mission to every Leaf ninja: to pair off and start making babies!
*Rating:* M



*Summary:* Naruto must learn about something. Something that will change his life, and the lives of those around him. Whether it be for the better or worse remains to be seen but, either way, Naruto is going to learn about sex. Not Yaoi. Seriously, cut that out.
*Rating:* M



*Summary:* There is a place, there is a boy, there is a crack, and there is a crack in the boy. There is Uchiha Sasuke. Introspective. Psychological fic
*Rating:* T



*Summary:* The first time Kakashi was deliberately late it was only by fifteen minutes.
*Rating:* K



*Summary:* How do you cope with the death of someone you love? Naruto and Sasuke deal with Sakura's sacrifice in different ways. 
*Rating:* T



*Summary:* Even in my darkest hour, your hand still found mine. 
*Rating:* M



*Summary:* Itachi tries not to think about his massacre. He doesn't even remember why it happened. But now Itachi must find out why Tobi reminds him of the Uchiha clan, unless he wants to relive the massacre. This time, he and Tobi might not survive it. Tobito fic
*Rating:* T



*Summary:* When Suna attacks, Naruto and Gaara must abandon Konoha, find the other jinchuuriki, and unlock the secrets of the Village of Shadows, or all is lost. But it is only six years later, when Konoha comes demanding help, that the last Great War begins.
*Rating:* M



*Summary:* For Namikaze Minato, Yondaime Hokage, the day started out like any other. But then Jiraiya walked into his office with a teen that could have been his clone and that bore the name of his vanished lover. His day just got very, very interesting. AU
*Rating:* T



*Summary:* Zabuza is a reflection, too dangerous to allow to live. Kakashi tells him so.
*Rating:* K+



*Summary:* A look into the life of Naruto and the Yondaime, had he survived the sealing along with his wife. Some things once given up can never be reclaimed. One shot
*Rating:* T



*Summary:* Hyuga is a house with many rooms. A Neji & Hinata centered fic. Expect madness, love, sex, and murder. This is the story of two lives and as such the parings will change. NaruHina, NejiHina.
*Rating:* M



*Summary:* When Shikamaru, Hinata & the Sand Trio are sent on a mission to an unfamiliar country, inexplicable facets of the mission itself alongside tensions within the group cause things to spiral quickly out of control.
*Rating:* M



*Summary:* "There is a scroll. It has a jutsu that can stop this from happening. You can go back in time. You can change all this." The remnants of Konoha strive to change not only their history, but many other tragedies as well. MinaKushi but otherwise Genfic
*Rating:* T


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 6, 2011)

Only one comes to mind:


*Summary:* NaruHina For Naruto, time was always of the essence, especially when he knew everything that would come to pass and only had a certain amount of time to change it all. WILL NOT BE CONTINUED.
*Rating:* M


----------



## Goji1954 (Dec 6, 2011)

Black Flames Dance in the Wind: Rise of Naruto

Here's the link.



You'll thank me later.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jan 3, 2012)

Never Cut Twice

Shadowmaster62


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jan 12, 2012)

Amazingly hilarious fanfic:


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2012)

Loved , by Lord Bear the last time I read it. Not sure how it's held up since then, but I figure it's worth a read.


----------



## FAYAHRZ (Jan 17, 2012)

Most people have posted the ones I like so far, but here's some more

 - apparently the main pairing is Jiraiya/Naruto but I haven't seen it yet so I'm going to ignore that. It's a really nice time travel piece that takes a different turn from normal.

I'm also seconding THe Sealed Kunai because that fic is just a beast

 was one I recently stumbled into, with a more angsty Naruto - but done in a good way. 

 is yet another time travel fic, but one of the better done ones

 is basically Naruto learning seals a lot earlier and having a bit of a darker past

 is a very humorous take at the whole time travel concept

Now looking back, I really need to stop rec-ing time travel fics. But most people took the other non-TT ones so lol.

 - a fic based on Itachi and Shishui's friendship


----------



## Spock (Jan 28, 2012)

Someone recommend me religious themed fics. It will make me happy.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 28, 2012)

*Summary:* They have to take it one year at a time. Everyone will see the same event in a different fashion. Somehow, a story seems more complete this way. partially AU



*Summary:* Ever read Chicken Soup for the Soul? Well, this isn't really like it. But it has the same format filled with all sorts of short stories. You're BOUND to find something for the whole family! COMPLETED!

Its hard to go wrong with Link and Luigi, really. Calender and Naruto Primer: The Lost Chapters are also good.




*Summary:* Team 8 and late summer on the border of Fire Country: 'The night air is warm and soft, their mission is a success, and they are young and gloriously, dizzyingly drunk for the first time in their lives.' Hinata / Kiba / Shino





*Summary:* Team 8 goodness, thats all thats needed to be known.




*A successful mission ends in an unexpected attack, and the repercussions will change their lives forever. For mature readers only. KibaHina Final chapter is up!*


----------



## Primavera (Feb 1, 2012)

by Nanaki Lioness

*Summary:* AU, DeiItaDei. Itachi prides himself on being the epitome of perfection. Deidara prides himself on tearing that to pieces as unsubtly as possible. Itachi centric, emotional relationship fic. Complete.

It's not just pairing bias that made me fall in love with this fic. The whole thing unfolds beautifully and realistically. In fact, the author's whole Path series is awesome. It's the only series I've read that made me want to reread it as soon as I finished it. She takes very real situations and problems and presents them so honestly, and you really understand what the characters go through in their relationship as well as their personal struggles.


----------



## TeamSenju (Feb 2, 2012)

Warning: me rambling on about this. xD

This is my favorite fanfic of all time. This story is so good, I'm pretty sure this girl has given Minato and Kushina a much better back story than Trollshimoto ever did. It's 200k words and still not finished if long fanfics are your thing. This story has about 4k reviews and each one of her stories has about that number, so she's pretty popular. I'd recommend any fanfic by her. Even if you don't like the pairings she's so pro she makes you like them. I wasn't a fan of KakaSaku until I read her fics. Her descriptions totally suck which is odd, they're usually one sentence and doesn't intrigue you at all but I swear this girl can write!


----------



## Dejablue (Feb 23, 2012)

I like too many to have a favorite. Unfortunately many of the ones I like are pairing oriented.  But I do remember one where Sasuke kills Tsunade, Kakashi, and Gai and takes over Konoha. Everyone has to work for him except for a few of the rookies who managed to escape.  The story itself is a lot better than my summary of it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 23, 2012)

That just sounds wack....I heard of one where Sasuke slashed his eyes out and went blind to stop Oro from taking his body; it's SasuSaku though.


----------



## Dejablue (Feb 23, 2012)

What's so whack sounding about it?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 25, 2012)

Those are a lot of good ones.


----------



## GrandUnification (Feb 28, 2012)

The Garden of Sanctuary oneshot is definitely the best fic I've ever read, and extremely sad too. It's seriously a great piece if literature given the subpar quality of a lot of fanfiction these days, definitely a must read


----------



## Dejablue (Feb 28, 2012)

bah that link does not work!


----------



## GrandUnification (Feb 29, 2012)

That's odd....it worked yesterday when I checked it 

Try this one


----------



## hyena611 (Mar 19, 2012)

One of the best fanfics I have ever read was Situational Hazard by DetoxAngel (). It's a KakaNaru fanfic and imo its one of the best examples of this pairing out there.
It's so funny, I love her writing style, the story has several sub-plots and describes how Kakashi and Naruto's relationship developes with Naruto moving in and living with Kakashi after his landlord had kicked him out.


----------



## Nemo (Mar 21, 2012)

by S'TarKan 

Naruto is put on Team 8, with Shino and Hinata, led by Kurenai. This is a truly epic fanfic of truly epic proportions. The character development is frickin' amazing and it's very well written. It's kind of a NaruHina fic, but don't let that turn you off. It's absolutely nothing like a typical NaruHina fic, as I'm sure you can imagine (they're not even really the main focus of the fic).
Seriously, this fic is epic. Read it. (It's not complete, though.)



 by Okami Rayne. 

It's a Shikamaru x Neji fanfic, but it feels like so much more than that. I don't even think you can call it a fanfiction, because of how amazingly epic it is. It's extremely angsty, though the writing is superb. The plot is the epitome of "well thought out" and "original." There are some cool fight scenes with original characters in an original village toward the middle to the end of the fic, mixed in with lots of "steamy" moments. So...this one's rated M for a reason, girls (and guys). If you don't like yaoi, you better flee. 
This is easily my favorite fanfiction of all time.


----------



## toddwick (Mar 25, 2012)

holy cow, Team 8 has over 11k reviews!  Its definitely EPIC.  Here are my suggestions of great classics that I "grew up with" and that I think are the best ever read.  Many are incomplete but still something to look into.  

From Ramen with Love:  
Author Summary:Naruto, after spending 2.5 years training with Jiraiya is back in Konoha and Valentine's Day is coming up. However he is having some trouble when it comes to asking Sakura out so he needs some guidance. He tells his story of trouble to the old man of his favourite ramenstand, Ichiraku ramen, who comes up with the brilliant plan to force Naruto and his daughter, Ayame to go on a date to make sure Naruto learns how to act on a date, how to treat a woman and how to make sure Sakura notices him as more then a friend. However, Ayame isn't the only one who wants to teach Naruto the ways of dating...

Probably the best Harem fic I've read.  So many different plot points that are hilarious and expertly written.  Not the longest, but definitely a satisfying read.  Some lemon aspects to definitely rated M.  I highly recommend it 

Behind a Mask: 

Author Summary:  Tenten, now an 18 years old Chuunin, takes her first step as ANBU. Never did she imagine that a certain (ex?)-loudmouth would be her new teams captain.

Not complete, but the only fanfic that I still check on every now and then hoping that the author will update it again.  Started at chapter 220 so its definitely old school for sure.  If you have time I'm sure you'll enjoy reading it, but its bittersweet because it's not complete.  The other's other fanfics are well written as well but they haven't been updated in 4 years.  sad, but still worth the look.


----------



## taydev (Mar 31, 2012)

Ninja Cheetos said:


> by Okami Rayne.
> 
> It's a Shikamaru x Neji fanfic, but it feels like so much more than that. I don't even think you can call it a fanfiction, because of how amazingly epic it is. It's extremely angsty, though the writing is superb. The plot is the epitome of "well thought out" and "original." There are some cool fight scenes with original characters in an original village toward the middle to the end of the fic, mixed in with lots of "steamy" moments. So...this one's rated M for a reason, girls (and guys). If you don't like yaoi, you better flee.
> This is easily my favorite fanfiction of all time.




It's also my all time favorite fanfic. I'm spoiled by it and haven't found anything this good yet. Okami Rayne's accompanying fic to this is On the Cusp and it's a great mini follow-up.


----------



## duckish (Mar 31, 2012)

I read loads of super-long, well written, romance fanfics. It's my guilty pleasure. >D

Lost and Found by Lady Silvamord 

This one made me cry and cry over and over again. I cannot stress how well this plotline is done, and how well it's written!
Anything done by Lady Silvamord is absolutely phenomenal. The plotline seems strange at first (it's an AU), but it's really, really worth it.  

House of Crows by SilverShine

Silvershine is another wonderful writer! House of Crows is her best work IMO. 
I also liked Girl from Whirlpool by her. ()


----------



## Raptor (Apr 4, 2012)

by Geno Calamari:  Best Naruto fic ever written.  Too bad he quit after the third chapter.  

: by Shivakashi.  A story about sacrifice and growing up.  Fantastic, I just hope some day the author starts writing again.  

: by SilverShine.  Nuff said.

 and  by Kenichi618 first one is a fantastic AU and the second one is quite possible one of the most popular Naruto fics on ff.net at the moment.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 8, 2012)

One of the longest fics I have ever read. The characters may seem a little off from their canon counterparts but due to the massive length of this fic most of them have actual development to warrant the differences from canon. Its Naruhina, but its developed and its clear that the author has put in considerable effort in that department. This fic is one of the cases where I don't mind cliche villains.


----------



## Recal (Apr 9, 2012)

Only two Naruto fanfics have ever really affected me - and I mean _affected_ me, on a deep-seated, emotional level. Both authors are extremely talented and criminally underrated in terms of fandom kudos.  They deserve more.

The first is  by Insomniac Owl.

The second,  by NayanRoo.

To be honest, anything by these two would be a good bet.  Try them out. You won't regret it.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 14, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> That just sounds wack....I heard of one where Sasuke slashed his eyes out and went blind to stop Oro from taking his body; it's SasuSaku though.



If you are going to grace us with an emotionally intriguing story, don't forget to give us a link or at least a title.


----------



## 10scheherazade01 (Apr 19, 2012)

On fanfiction.net, there are a few authors who seem to turn out a lot of good Naruto fanfiction. I have a hard time deciding which is my favorite, because I like them for different reasons. 
Possibly one of the funniest Naruto fanfics I have ever read is Fuzzy Logic, which involves a bit of time travel, an immortal kyuubi, and one of the oddest, but most interesting pairings I have found. 





Team Tensai is probably one of the best time travel stories I've come across in any fandom, let alone Naruto fandom.

This is an accompanying piece 


 is a piece inspired by Mirror,


The Mouse of Konoha is one of the best thought out Naruto fanfics, that diverges from canon when Naruto is 5, in which he has a little different childhood. Fabulous piece.


Time Mixup is one of the funnest mash up of time travel tropes that still manages to have a few serious moments. But it's Lucillia, so you most definitely will be laughing.


This is just a selection, but some of my favorites have already been mentioned by others.


----------



## ArcticWhiteZ (May 2, 2012)

*Some of my favs*

Can't believe nobody mentioned
The golden fox


Hands of Destiny


Konoha Naruto's playground


Lost soul


A new cause


These are all epic as well as all having well over 1000 reviews


----------



## Vermin (May 2, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> That just sounds wack....I heard of one where Sasuke slashed his eyes out and went blind to stop Oro from taking his body; it's SasuSaku though.




I think that is the fanfiction you are talking about. 

Anyways onto my list,









I have a lot more, but these are the ones I am hyped about the most.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 5, 2013)

has good one-shots.  Quick and flashback free.

Shameless self promoting


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 8, 2013)

Some of these recommendations are really great! Very inspiring! Thanks! Will continue reading and improving in my own work.


----------



## RFujinami (Jun 8, 2013)

: Oldie but a Goodie: AU where Itachi was put in charge of Team 7.  It was started in 2004 so A LOT of things were jossed by the manga but still hilarious.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 16, 2013)

MadaMito *on her wedding day.*


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 16, 2013)

This will be forever my headcanon.

My favourite Kakashi and Obito fic:


----------



## Amrun (Jun 18, 2013)

House of Crows, and everything this woman HAS EVER WRITTEN:


----------



## Damaris (Jun 18, 2013)

> 2 pages
> no mention of ronsard/quillslinger

no one in this thread has taste


----------



## Revolution (Jun 18, 2013)

We just haven't heard of Ronsard/quillslinger till you brought them up, anony


----------



## Mangekyourendan2316 (Jun 22, 2013)

yellow as the son said:


> These are some of my favorites of all time.  If you look up my fanfiction account, Jake A Lara, I've got even more great ones in my favorites.  I didn't want to post them all, these are the favorites of my favorites.
> 
> Houses of the Holy
> 
> ...


I agree with all of the above and wanted to add:
Nine Broken Mirrors


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 3, 2013)

Time to contribute. I highly recommend these to everyone. Most of these are still ongoing.

Naruto: Ramen Days


The Wanderers


In The Name of Life


Echoes <<<<<< *Mandatory read!!!!*



Journey of the Three Failures


Diagnosis-Needs-Ramen


Sinister Chakra


Ripples


ANBU


Ghost


Time Braid (complete)


----------



## rac585 (Jul 3, 2013)

best fanfic i've ever read was a story written by a guy named narukurama. 20 chapters long but never finished and he'd put it up for only a few weeks at a time before taking it down again (and again and again).


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 6, 2013)

That Invasion of Konoha- Tobirama story.

Wow it's good


----------



## CheddarTrek (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't think I could give a "best" Naruto story.  I can do a Top 5 though, in no particular order:

Top 3 w/Naruto MC:




Others:
 (OC MC)
 (HP xover)

...and looking through my list I see another five or so fics I'd call excellent, but those stand out the most.


----------



## Risyth (Jul 15, 2013)

Strays Siren.


----------



## Mills65 (Jul 17, 2013)

A Mother's Love - 
Uzumaki Kushina survived her son's birth and the Kyuubi's attack. Now she must do everything in her power to protect him and help him reach his dream, to be Hokage. Naru X Hina X Yugito. *Mostly Naru x Hina until final 10 or so chapters.*

An Uzumaki Amongst The Dunes -http://www.fanfiction.net/s/3975134/1/An-Uzumaki-Amongst-the-Dunes
Having been denied his birthright by the council of Konoha, Naruto forsakes the Leaf Village. He leaves for what he hopes is a better life among the shinobi of Suna, taking his family's scrolls and heirlooms with him.
*Made me cry alittle during the end*

Naruto A New Path - 
Plagued by a nightmare caused by the Kyuubi, Naruto sets out to learn the real reason for being Hokage. Look out ninja world, a new Naruto Uzumaki has arrived! Strictly NaruIno. Other secret pairings. No Harem. Rated M for Violence.
*Story that got me into NaruIno ^_^*

They are all completed but Naruo A New Path has a sequal that is currently going on.


----------



## Sykonaut (Jul 17, 2013)

Believe me people,  Naruto fanfic _is a MUST READ_.


----------



## SuperSaiyan (Jul 18, 2013)

Rinnegan!Naruto Fanfic 600K+ Words, Ongoing Naruto is stolen from the village and left to die in a forest. He is found on deaths door by a civilian family, but what will happen when Naruto witnesses their Murder and is found by Jiraiya in the Ruins of his old home. Strong Naruto, Rinnegan Naruto, NarutoXOC I love this story 

The Hope of the Senju Clan  What if instead of Kushina being Naruto's mother and through a trick of fate Naruto's mother was Tsunade after a drunken night with Minato in which Naruto becomes both the heir and hope of the Senju clan. Find out what life would be like now for Naruto. Mokuton!Naruto


Minato and Kurama are both sealed in Naruto. One of the BEST stories on FF 500K+

  Naruto is on Team 10 with Ino and Shikamaru. This author is incredible. Mizuki never got to shoot his mouth off at Naruto the night he took the Scroll of Seals. Other than skipping a half-manic monologue from him what exactly did this change for everyone's favorite blonde ninja? Who knows? Rated M for language/later events.

 (Kenchi) What if something made Naruto the dead-last that everyone sees him as? What if he really wasn't as weak as he seemed? The true Naruto, unleashed upon the shinobi world! AU Story starts at Invasion of Konoha arc and continues onwards. Badass but not OC Naruto


A few small changes can make a world of difference. Knowledge given at the beginning of ones can career can turn a hopeless loser into a shinobi of strength and skill. Differences in a history that have long since passed can create a totally different outcome from what we might expect. This is the story of Naruto Uzumaki. This is the tail of these small shifts in life. Naruto on Team 7. I liked this one a lot.


Starts right after the Sasuke Retrieval, Jiraiya takes Naruto on a three year training trip. Taking his training seriously Naruto strives to become the best he can and learn everything that Konoha denied him. Naruto/Harem


----------



## akshat4444 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Another fanfic*

Guys, There was a naruto fanfic where Naruto is a strong ninja, the sandaime asked him to always protect Konoha and Naruto takes it the wrong way and tries to conquer  the whole world

The Raikage and the others kages join forces to take him down. The raiage in this one is not the anime raikage but rather a genjutsu weilding, rai-genjutsu master !

The Kazekage Garra is the one who leads the nations against the evil naruto.

The raikage destroys Kumo to stop it from falling into naruto's hands. 
And Naruto hasa sister who has a part of the kyubi sealed in her.

One of the best fanfics I've read but I can't remember its name !


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 4, 2013)

I can't honestly pick the best one I've read, I've read well over 1000 fanfictions at this point.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 4, 2013)

I can't remembered what it was called or how it went but I recall Hidan and Shikamaru having smex.


....Yeah. It was good...


----------



## SuperSaiyan (Aug 8, 2013)

akshat4444 said:


> Guys, There was a naruto fanfic where Naruto is a strong ninja, the sandaime asked him to always protect Konoha and Naruto takes it the wrong way and tries to conquer  the whole world
> 
> The Raikage and the others kages join forces to take him down. The raiage in this one is not the anime raikage but rather a genjutsu weilding, rai-genjutsu master !
> 
> ...





Is that it? I haven't read it yet but I had it bookmarked. lol


----------



## sweetlis (Apr 27, 2016)

by TwinTrouble

It is one of my favourite Naruto stories. Well written too, a MUST read


----------

